# 2010 Versa SL Interior Light Switch ?



## jenom1957 (Dec 22, 2021)

According to owners manual, supposed to be a 3 position switch right beside the interior light to select On/OFF/DOOR position.
My car has 2 interior light, no switch, they can be turned On/Off by pushing on them.
I want light to come ON when door opens and to stay OFF when I am inside car.
Any suggestion how ?
Thanks!


----------



## jenom1957 (Dec 22, 2021)

I discovered there is another dome light further back, and it has the 3-position switch, and works with a door.
The 2 front dome lights are "map" reading lights, they work only manually On/Off by pushing on them


----------

